# Micro camper/ teardrop camper finish



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Here is the link to wahttps://youtu.be/bn0uOwbIRwItch the whole build if you want to make one your self.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

check it out

Just doing the paint on the tiny beach camper


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks great, but you may want to rethink the black paint in the Texas sun. It'll be too hot to sleep for hours after the sun goes down.


----------

